# Am I better off?



## Lifelover (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok so sometimes I have a bad day, but most days are alright. I eat, sleep, work, exercise, go out on weekends, and am generally having a pretty good time. I laugh alot too.. Does this mean I am happier without her? Its only been about 2 months and I feel like I am truly on the road to feeling whole again. I had a dream about my stb ex wife, most of them have sucked and only made me want her back more, but in this one we were staring at eachother, and she moved in for a kiss, and I pulled back really fast.. wouldnt let her kiss me.. then I woke up. The dream made me kinda miss her, but then I said to myself, wow I could never go back to that. Any thoughts? Confusing feelings over here.


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds to me like you are healing and starting to move on. It's a good thing, and gives me hope that maybe I can too. Doesn't feel like it right now, but mines only been gone 2 weeks. Of course you still miss her, but she is no longer your complete focus. Take it as a good sign.


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

You will go through these periods for quite awhile. Thankfully I have to say the dreams have stopped for me. I wish mine were like yours but they weren't. 

Its going to be ups and downs. I find my hardest times to be during the week around the first half. I guess because on the weekends I am normally out and about with friends. Just brace yourself bud because some days or should I say one day ; you will feel like you have made 0 progress. But it does get better/easier with time. I still miss and love my wife but 1 person can't make a marriage work and what her and I had before isn't something I want to return to. 

Keep focusing on yourself , your health , and your spirit.


----------

